# Transformers 2!!!!!!



## ?Grimmjow? (Nov 28, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The battle for Earth has ended but the battle for the universe has just begun. After returning to Cybertron, Starscream assumes command of the Decepticons, and has decided to return to Earth with force. The Autobots believing that peace was possible finds out that Megatron's dead body has been stolen from the US Military by Skorpinox and revives him using his own spark. Now Megatron is back seeking revenge and with Starscream and more Decepticon reinforcements on the way, the Autobots with reinforcements of their own, may have more to deal with then meets the eye.



*
RELEASE DATES:*

Germany:*25 June 2009* 
Netherlands:*25 June 2009 	*
Norway :*26 June 2009 	*
Poland:*26 June 2009* 
USA:*26 June 2009* 
France :*1 July 2009*


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 28, 2007)

Interesting..where did you get this information, link?

If it's true i'm definitely happy, Starscream is my favorite character and hopefully this gives him more time to shine.


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Nov 28, 2007)

from IMDB....


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Nov 28, 2007)

Btw this movie is gonna be on IMAX cinemas too.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 28, 2007)

wait Starscream was able to beat Shockwave?  That i have to see to believe


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 28, 2007)

Actually, the story synopsis has been posted by members and not confirmed apparently according to IMDB anyway, though I expect the story to play out like that.


Starscream FTW, regardless.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 28, 2007)

like all cgi movies, pt2 transformers will look better than pt 1, unexplainably


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 28, 2007)

Thats interesting, I heard it got put on hold due to the writers strike. That was also putting on hold the new HP movie and other such big films...>____>


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 28, 2007)

Peter said:


> Thats interesting, *I heard it got put on hold due to the writers strike*. That was also putting on hold the new HP movie and other such big films...>____>



The first films script looked like it was written by a dog so I doubt it was gonna get delayed by the strike.


----------



## Acidblood7 (Nov 28, 2007)

I am  confused last I checked in 1st movie they dump Megatrons body into the deepest part of the ocean never to be recovered, and his body gets recovered?


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 28, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> The first films script looked like it was written by a dog so I doubt it was gonna get delayed by the strike.


My dear sir, why are you insulting dogs like that?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 28, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> The first films script looked like it was written by a dog so I doubt it was gonna get delayed by the strike.


Honestly, who gives a shit about plot when you have 100 foot robots running around. My eyes were too busy being satisfied for my brain to pay attention.


----------



## General Mustang (Nov 28, 2007)

We have to wait that long? !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 28, 2007)

Peter said:


> Honestly, who gives a shit about plot when you have 100 foot robots running around.



Too bad that a movie called transformers barely had any transformers in it.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 28, 2007)

Vonocourt said:


> My dear sir, why are you insulting dogs like that?



Sorry even dogs have more intelligence than the tard who wrote the script.



> Honestly, who gives a shit about plot when you have 100 foot robots running around. My eyes were too busy being satisfied for my brain to pay attention.



I gave a shit and so did my friends, not to mention it paints a picture stating that the animes story is of no significance.


----------



## spaZ (Nov 28, 2007)

... most of the movie was showing transformers


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 28, 2007)

spaZ said:


> ... most of the movie was showing transformers


Were they actually doing anything transformer like?...

BumbleBee pissed on a guy for christ sake! How fucking stupid is that.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 28, 2007)

Tobi=Win said:


> Actually, the story synopsis has been posted by members and not confirmed apparently according to IMDB anyway, though I expect the story to play out like that.
> 
> 
> Starscream FTW, regardless.



indeed.  But at least the Shockwave I know was pretty much invincible it took all the dinobots to beat him.  Speaking of which I want Grimlock and the gang in part 2.  I don't care how they explain it I want them in.


----------



## Acidblood7 (Nov 29, 2007)

Vonocourt said:


> Were they actually doing anything transformer like?...
> 
> BumbleBee pissed on a guy for christ sake! How fucking stupid is that.




apparently someone either didnt watch the movie and talking like he did see it or he watched it with his eyes closed, they did a lot of transforming.


----------



## Captain Gir (Nov 29, 2007)

all this information sounds very unofficial to me.....


----------



## SeruraRenge (Nov 29, 2007)

so....they gonna actually get their guns this time?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 29, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Sorry even dogs have more intelligence than the tard who wrote the script.
> 
> 
> 
> I gave a shit and so did my friends, not to mention it paints a picture stating that the animes story is of no significance.


It isn't. Because its America lol.



> so....they gonna actually get their guns this time?


Optimus and Megatron had guns 

Most of the others had guns that came from their arms.

What I wonder though with this is how Skorpinok who we last saw mostly blown up in the desert is going to get to the deepest place on earth =__=

I kinda doubt this is the actual one.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Nov 29, 2007)

Damn, no Galvatron or Unicron?  I wonder if Ultra Magnus or Hot Rod will show up? 



Tobi=Win said:


> Actually, the story synopsis has been posted by members and not confirmed apparently according to IMDB anyway, though I expect the story to play out like that.
> 
> 
> Starscream FTW, regardless.



I was saddened when Starscream's voice in the movie was nowhere like the original series voice.  I know the original voice of Starscream is dead, but there was an VA who was pretty close to the original that was used in Beast Wars.  Why didn't they use him?!


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 29, 2007)

Yeah Starscream's voice was very win.

Fuck the guy who did his voice in the original series, is dead? damn.

I'd rather not have Galvatron or Hot rod in this movie, dinobots would be nice though!


----------



## Stallyns808 (Nov 29, 2007)

Tobi=Win said:


> Yeah Starscream's voice was very win.
> 
> Fuck the guy who did his voice in the original series, is dead? damn.
> 
> I'd rather not have Galvatron or Hot rod in this movie, dinobots would be nice though!



The original voice of Starscream was also the voice of Cobra Commander in G.I. Joe. 

I'm not so sure about the Dinobots appearing, they would look out of place in the movie. How about Wheeljack, Prowl, Sideswipe, and/or Soundwave?


----------



## niyesuH (Nov 29, 2007)

well.. i know that i am gonna watch it


----------



## tinhamodic (Nov 29, 2007)

Well, alot can happen in 2 years, but here's hoping!


----------



## Shark Skin (Nov 29, 2007)

Sounds hot. We'll have to wait and see if all of this is true. Starscream's status was kinda left in the air in the first movie. He was pawning some F-22s sometime before the movie ended.


----------



## Nice Gai (Nov 29, 2007)

OH man they need to put in Blur so I can laugh at his voice. I really want to hear a better voice for Starscream. I think Bumble bee stopped all chances of Hot Rod showing up. *tear*


----------



## Castiel (Nov 29, 2007)

Stallyns808 said:


> Damn, no Galvatron or Unicron?  I wonder if Ultra Magnus or Hot Rod will show up?



If anything I bet the next film will build up to Unicron in part 3 for an epic finale


----------



## masterriku (Nov 29, 2007)

Perhaps I wonder if they will use unicrons original VA


----------



## Captain Gir (Nov 29, 2007)

Shark Skin said:


> Sounds hot. We'll have to wait and see if all of this is true. Starscream's status was kinda left in the air in the first movie. He was pawning some F-22s sometime before the movie ended.



he went back to Cybertron


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 29, 2007)

Acidblood7 said:


> apparently someone either didnt watch the movie and talking like he did see it or he watched it with his eyes closed, they did a lot of transforming.



I watched Transformers to see robot that transform and beat the living shit out of each other...the only fight like that in the first 110 minutes happened off camera.

Bullshit.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 29, 2007)

Any videos??????????


----------



## Morwain (Nov 29, 2007)

Hmmm....interesting that'll be cool to see


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 29, 2007)

masterriku said:


> Perhaps I wonder if they will use unicrons original VA



He's dead too


----------



## BakaKage (Nov 29, 2007)

Hmmm I'm not a rabid Transformers fan so I have no major complaints about the movie mainly because I don't know what to complain about. I actually liked it. I'll be looking forward to this.


----------



## Hio (Nov 29, 2007)

Hmm, I'm curious Hope it will be better than the first one


----------



## Grape (Nov 29, 2007)

Fuck the bullshit

Bring on


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 29, 2007)

Well it seems Wizard's covering it


----------



## Shark Skin (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh crap the Joker!


----------



## darksage78 (Nov 29, 2007)

I wonder what explanation they're going to use to give the bots new alt modes so that Hasbro and Takara can make new molds to sell. More repainted figures aren't going to do it >__<"

Fingers crossed for Soundwave and Jetfire =D


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Nov 30, 2007)

i cant wait until 2009 . thats gonna be an awesome year!


----------



## tinhamodic (Nov 30, 2007)

As compared to the 1st movie what would you like done in the 2nd. I think Optimus Prime should be more bad ass, there wasn't enough of him in the 1st movie. I also liked to see more of their world, Cybertron.


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 30, 2007)

Black Kamina said:


> I think Bumble bee stopped all chances of Hot Rod showing up. *tear*


Hot Rod was a little bitch.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 30, 2007)

_This sounds fake to me._


----------



## Sky is Over (Nov 30, 2007)

Well, it doesn't suprise me to some extent that they were going to make a sequel *even though IMO it won't be as good as the first.*


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 30, 2007)

_A sequel is inevitable but this news sounds fake. It's seems a little early..._


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 30, 2007)

Joe Gear said:


> _A sequel is inevitable but this news sounds fake. It's seems a little early..._



Well, I'll be looking out for that issue of Wizard to see what it has to say. I wanted more info on the Joker anyway so the Transformers 2 look in it will be an added bonus.


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Dec 2, 2007)

i think transformers 2 would be nearly the same as the other but with more action.


----------



## MegamanXZero (Dec 2, 2007)

Joe Gear said:


> _This sounds fake to me._



QFT...

Seems like it was written by a ten-year old.
Scorpinox ?? Who's he :/


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Dec 2, 2007)

Trust me it aint fake. I got it from IMBD.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 2, 2007)

MegamanXLanDarkZero said:


> QFT...
> 
> Seems like it was written by a ten-year old.
> Scorpinox ?? Who's he :/


The scorpion dude that the army guys fought in Qatar and blew up with the help of the Air Force.

But I remember reading of him, in this movie Scorpinox = a killing machine with shit for brains so I truly doubt he can get from Qatar to presumably the Pacific Ocean to give Megatron his spark.

@Yondy: That means nothing. IMDB can be edited as much as wikipedia can. Actually I trust wikipedia more since they have better people editing it.

Here's what wikipedia had to say:



> Michael Bay and Steven Spielberg will return as director and executive producer for Transformers 2, while Paramount has announced a June 26, 2009 release.[111] Shia LaBeouf,[112] Megan Fox[113] and Peter Cullen[36] are signed on to return. Before Transformers was released, Bay expressed interest in an aircraft carrier character,[114] while producer Tom DeSanto was interested in the Dinobots, Constructicons, and Soundwave.[115] Ehren Kruger was hired to write the script, alongside the returning Roberto Orci and Alex Kurtzman.[116] The script was not completed because of the 2007 Writers Guild of America strike, but filming is expected to begin in June 2008.[117]


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Dec 2, 2007)

lol. you made a really good point there  .LOL.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Dec 3, 2007)

Woot ! A sequel to Transformers. But since the WGA is affecting the movie, it's delayed for a year :[


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Dec 3, 2007)

wat is wga?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 3, 2007)

-yondaime- said:


> wat is wga?



Writer's Guild of America, which is currently organizing a strike


----------



## Captain Gir (Dec 3, 2007)

organizing?? they already are in the strike


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Dec 3, 2007)

stupid wgamad I hope the owner dies so transformeres 2 can carry on.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Dec 3, 2007)

Transformers 2 is gonna rock, I loved the first one and I used to watch the cartoon and stuff


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 3, 2007)

-yondaime- said:


> stupid wgamad I hope the owner dies so transformeres 2 can carry on.


You do know that without writers we wouldn't have the scripts that actors get their lines from and the Directors shoot from them.

Writers are just asking for a percentage of the profits off of digital downloads and  DVD.


----------



## MegamanXZero (Dec 3, 2007)

Peter said:


> The scorpion dude that the army guys fought in Qatar and blew up with the help of the Air Force.
> 
> But I remember reading of him, in this movie Scorpinox = a killing machine with shit for brains so I truly doubt he can get from Qatar to presumably the Pacific Ocean to give Megatron his spark.
> 
> ...



Isn't it Scorponok instead of Scorpinox.
And you're right about the editing thing with IMDB and Wikipedia.


----------



## colours (Dec 3, 2007)

Still haven't seen the first one


----------



## Akatsuki Elite (Dec 3, 2007)

Loved tha first movie too bad the writers r gettin big headed.


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Dec 4, 2007)

im gonna make sure the d*p sh*t writers doesnt have any heads!!!


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 4, 2007)

-yondaime- said:


> im gonna make sure the d*p sh*t writers doesnt have any heads!!!



How would that fix anything? We'd be worse off than now. At least now some have hope that this'll all be fixed and they can start working again.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2007)

ohplzamanda said:


> Still haven't seen the first one



Count yourself lucky


----------



## SeruraRenge (Dec 5, 2007)

Maybe, just MAYBE, they'll get it right this time.

to quote Spoony


			
				Spoony said:
			
		

> The faithful might have even forgiven a bad movie if its heart was in the right place. Alas, Transformers is worse than being merely bad; it’s flat-out wrong, made by a joker who clearly has no knowledge or interest in the source material. Without even this basic foundation, how can the film possibly succeed? This is not exactly Shakespeare. *All we wanted was robots beating the oil out of each other, and apparently that was too much to ask. We’re talking about a movie premise that can be adequately explained by having a four-year-old kid slam two plastic dolls together while making laser sounds, and somehow even a nitwit like Michael Bay screws it up. How is that even possible?* The only thing anyone credits that moron with is his ability to slap together hideously overbudgeted, bombastic ear-splitting action sequences filled with explosions and sports cars. For once I thought his complete inability to comprehend or depict human emotions might actually work to his advantage in a robot movie. Silly me.


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 6, 2007)

Akatsuki Elite said:


> Loved tha first movie too bad the writers r gettin big headed.





-yondaime- said:


> im gonna make sure the d*p sh*t writers doesnt have any heads!!!



Directors and actors have much bigger heads you tards.


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Dec 11, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Count yourself lucky



You should have seen the first one.!!!! it was awesome. i can give you the link to the film if you like?


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 12, 2007)

yes can't wait til June 26th 2009


----------



## The Question (Dec 12, 2007)

Black Kamina said:


> OH man they need to put in Blur so I can laugh at his voice. I really want to hear a better voice for Starscream. I think Bumble bee stopped all chances of Hot Rod showing up. *tear*



If you want to hear a better voice for Starscream, watch this vid from Dr. Smoov (he also has others).  His voiceover for Starscream sounds _exactly_ like the original!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-ItfWY3xMQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 12, 2007)

jayedynn said:


> If you want to hear a better voice for Starscream, watch this vid from Dr. Smoov (he also has others).  His voiceover for Starscream sounds _exactly_ like the original!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-ItfWY3xMQ[/YOUTUBE]



you need to look up Robot Masters and Scramble City at 

Daniel Ross does the voice for Starscream, sounds like how Chris Latta did it


----------



## SeruraRenge (Dec 12, 2007)

jayedynn said:


> If you want to hear a better voice for Starscream, watch this vid from Dr. Smoov (he also has others).  His voiceover for Starscream sounds _exactly_ like the original!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-ItfWY3xMQ[/YOUTUBE]



I love how pathetic that vid makes Shockwave look, despite the fact that he's the strongest transformer besides Devastator and the Dinobots.


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 12, 2007)

I love how Starscream lays it on Shockwave

I lol'd when he got his ass kicked by the Dinobots


----------



## Wildcard (Dec 12, 2007)

You guys might want to know that Michael Bay has gone on record saying that because of information leaks last time he intends to release a lot of false information about this movie online.


----------



## darksage78 (Dec 12, 2007)

^That news was released awhile ago.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 14, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> The first films script looked like it was written by a dog so I doubt it was gonna get delayed by the strike.


 
Of course not, Micheal Bay had the story written after the action sequences were done, mainly as an after thought.  Needless to say, some sitcom pieces were thrown in, along with some blatant political commentary.

But I'll still pay 5 bucks to see explosions and Giant Robots shooting stuff and wrestling with eachother.


----------



## Snakety69 (Dec 14, 2007)

I really do hope that we finally get the epic *Optimus Prime vs Megatron* battle the first film was supposed to have. That's really the only thing I didn't like about the first one.


----------



## Kamina (Dec 14, 2007)

Sounds awesome, whens it out in UK?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 14, 2007)

Haven't seen this one yet . Is it good?


----------



## isanon (Dec 15, 2007)

honestly who cares about the plot when the entire movie is one big special effect orgasm


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 1, 2008)

isanon said:


> honestly who cares about the plot when the entire movie is one big special effect orgasm



LOL XD!!!this post made me cry of laughter


----------



## Gunndragon (Jan 1, 2008)

If true, then I am doing the happy dance.... I love the whole series, well except for the recent cartoony reincarnation, it blows.  But, to have a second movie????? Nice.


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 1, 2008)

i personally think the 2nd movie will be a fail.


----------



## Darth Judicar (Jan 1, 2008)

If that synopsis is true, then this will be one awesome film. Regardless, I'm excited to see the sequel next year.


----------



## Kamina (Jan 1, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Haven't seen this one yet . Is it good?



It has not been released yet..


----------



## Spiral Man (Jan 2, 2008)

Damnit, i have to wait a year and a half


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 2, 2008)

I am waiting in agony over this film. I loved the first one, I even watched it three times

And I dare anyone say I'm not a Transformers fan


----------



## Gunndragon (Jan 2, 2008)

Your not a Transformers fan.... Sorry.


----------



## Gunndragon (Jan 2, 2008)

I have seen it many, many, many more times than that.


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 2, 2008)

i have a short attenstion span so i got bored of it in the middle.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jan 2, 2008)

That's exciting news. Though not as exciting as sequel to Batman Begins, the Dark Knight, and a probable
 fourth Bourne movie.

But I'll be sure to check this sequel out in the theatres as well. What of the human actors? Is Shia LaBeauf (sp, last name?) coming back or something?


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 2, 2008)

did you know he is a jew?


----------



## Sean Connery (Jan 2, 2008)

9Tail-Hokage said:


> That's exciting news. Though not as exciting as sequel to Batman Begins, the Dark Knight, and a probable
> fourth Bourne movie.
> 
> But I'll be sure to check this sequel out in the theatres as well. What of the human actors? Is Shia LaBeauf (sp, last name?) coming back or something?



him and Megan Fox signed on to do the next 2 films


----------



## darksage78 (Jan 2, 2008)

^Pretty sure Cullen signed up already as well, so Prime's VA is guaranteed.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 2, 2008)

Gunndragon said:


> Your not a Transformers fan.... Sorry.





Gunndragon said:


> I have seen it many, many, many more times than that.



Damn      it


----------



## Sean Connery (Jan 2, 2008)

darksage78 said:


> ^Pretty sure Cullen signed up already as well, so Prime's VA is guaranteed.



yeah he signed on to


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 3, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I am waiting in agony over this film. I loved the first one, I even watched it three times



I've seen it three times and I don't even like it that much.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 3, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> I've seen it three times and I don't even like it that much.



Then why did you watch it three times?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 3, 2008)

_Well this looks to be cool, i just hope the battles are a litle more drawn-out this time 'round._


----------



## Cirus (Jan 4, 2008)

As long as the story is good, the quality of it is good, and they must have the freaking Dino Bots then I will see it. The Dinobots are a staple in the transformers story.


----------



## Gunndragon (Jan 4, 2008)

I want the giant trnsformers sets... Maybe not Devestator... Bonecrusher did die... But maybe one of the others to match the dinobots..


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 4, 2008)

i  want to star in the trnasformers film and replace shia!!


----------



## Juggernaut1985 (Jan 4, 2008)

Another example of mis-information. Bay has said that he would leak wrong information and wrong scripts. Don't take what you read as the truth.


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 4, 2008)

*Why do you think that?????!*


----------



## plox (Jan 8, 2008)

i havent been following this thread so il just ask you instead of looking around
what kind of new transformers will be in this sequal

and i heard Jazz will be coming back 
is that true?


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 8, 2008)

plox said:


> i havent been following this thread so il just ask you instead of looking around
> what kind of new transformers will be in this sequal
> 
> *and i heard Jazz will be coming back
> is that true?*



I remember reading a rumor awhile back that they might have Jazz return in the sequel.  From what they said, Ratchet uses a remaining piece of the all-spark to bring back Jazz and that he might return with a new color scheme instead of just all silver.


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 9, 2008)

Who is Jazz? And who did he play?


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 9, 2008)

^ was the silver Pontiac Solstice.


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 9, 2008)

WTF??? what is the silver Pontiac Solstice.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 9, 2008)

He was one of the transformers.  The other small autobot besides bumblebee.  Did you actually watch the movie?


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 9, 2008)

yeah but i didnt memorise the names


----------



## little nin (Jan 9, 2008)

in all seriousness, jazz was black 

on topic though

hopefully this will be good, the first installment was nice and as we know, transformers can go on forever


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 9, 2008)

^in all seriousness jazz was a robot

who happened to have downloaded black culture


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 9, 2008)

^Jazz was voiced by Eddie Winslow from the show 'Family Matters'.  You know, the one with Urkel.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 9, 2008)

oh! the same actor who was in the Cosby show right


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 9, 2008)

LOL that's Malcolm-Jamal Warner.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 9, 2008)

now i know who you talking about

it also seems the love interest will be returning

she's hot


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 9, 2008)

^agreed.


----------



## Majeh (Jan 9, 2008)

i just read the 1st post so i dont know if this was brought up but, how could scorpinox retrieve megatrons body from the military if megatrons body was dumped into the ocean like 4 miles down..?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 9, 2008)

Majeh said:


> i just read the 1st post so i dont know if this was brought up but, how could scorpinox retrieve megatrons body from the military if megatrons body was dumped into the ocean like 4 miles down..?


one of the robots is going to transform in to a submarine i called it!


----------



## k-k-Kyle (Jan 9, 2008)

OMG. Im so happy, I think I might cry


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 10, 2008)

boy!1 you must be crazy about shea lebaeuof(spelling)


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 10, 2008)

Jet-Li said:


> WTF??? what is the silver Pontiac Solstice.



The only autobot that died.

The black one. Dead...


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 10, 2008)

i never even saw that part?!!!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 10, 2008)

^this is the best i could find

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6eVfbd8U05k[/YOUTUBE]

not funny how they played around with his death


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jan 10, 2008)

Jazz isn't dead, he gets fixed.



> During the long process of being rebuilt by AUTOBOT RATCHET, there was a lot of time to think. AUTOBOT JAZZ digs his Earth vehicle form, but the silver paint job had always left something to be desire. It got scratched too easily, for one thing, and dust stuck to it like cyberflies on old oil. Also, it wasn't nearly eye-catching enough. Just because he's supposed to be in disguise doesn't mean he can't be noticed. With help from BUMBLEBEE and AUTOBOT RATCHET, he picked this color scheme as the one most likely to get him appreciative looks from all the humans he passes on the freeway.


----------



## listerine (Jan 10, 2008)

i thought the first one was terrible... i don't see why people can be satisfied with movies made up of mainly crazy cgi and special effects with no good plot or background besides the show. the second ones gonna be just worse like a sequels to terrible movies...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 10, 2008)

^it had plot they wasn't fighting for no reason they were trying to get the cube thingy and keep it safe

the sequel will show background


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 11, 2008)

The first movie served its purpose in introducing the human characters, so the Transformers will be focused on more in the second movie while the humans act more like sidekicks now


----------



## Sean Connery (Jan 11, 2008)

enough of bashing on Transformers


----------



## Reverend Shnorr (Jan 11, 2008)

Im so pumped, and I will definately check it out as soon as it hits this frozen Tundra.


----------



## Cirus (Jan 11, 2008)

The megatron retreval will be interesting, and the new autobots will be something interesting as well.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 11, 2008)

Can't wait to see which new Transformers are introduced.


----------



## darksage78 (Jan 11, 2008)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> Jazz isn't dead, he gets fixed.



Bay made a comment a week back that Jazz is dead. However, it could be one of those pieces of false information since his VA was in talks for the second movie. But this could just mean Jazz is in for a flash back scene, who knows for sure? lol


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 11, 2008)

transformers is gonna be a *BIG*!! film, thats for sure, i remeber seeing the 1st in ccinemas!! there was no space for my girlfreind so i let her sit on me!!!


----------



## Pein (Jan 11, 2008)

I still haven't seen the first one yet and won't until I get to see it in hd


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 11, 2008)

Just by the bu ray disk and a ps3 and a HD tv, or go to a friend that has one, the watch it.


----------



## Cirus (Jan 11, 2008)

I want to see the Dinobots!!!!!  They better have them, cause they are classic...


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 11, 2008)

what is the dinobots?


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 11, 2008)

Jet-Li said:


> Just by the bu ray disk and a ps3 and a HD tv, or go to a friend that has one, the watch it.



Great plan, to bad that Transformers(2007) is not available on Blu-ray.



Jet-Li said:


> what is the dinobots?



*Sigh*


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 12, 2008)

Jet-Li said:


> what is the dinobots?



 You gotta be joking...



Vonocourt said:


> *Sigh*



Double *Sigh*


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 12, 2008)

lol, is it a dinosaur decepticon or what?


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 12, 2008)

Jet-Li said:


> lol, is it a dinosaur decepticon or what?



The dinobots are on the side of the autobots.  They're like a sub-group within the autobots.  Look  if you need to know more.


----------



## ONI GIRI (Jan 12, 2008)

YESS i love transformers its one of my fave movies 
cant wait till no.2 comes out hope it lives up to my expectaions


----------



## Sean Connery (Jan 12, 2008)

Jet-Li said:


> what is the dinobots?



your kidding right ?


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 12, 2008)

lol, no. i know im a dumbass buti didnt pay attention in the movie


----------



## Sean Connery (Jan 12, 2008)

Jet-Li said:


> lol, no. i know im a dumbass buti didnt pay attention in the movie



hey dee dee dee, the dinobots were refering to are the ones from the 80's G1 Cartoon


----------



## x0Uchiha0x (Jan 13, 2008)

sounds like it might suck because there was hardly any development for any of those characters


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 15, 2008)

wow, i guess u really do think im stupid? seriously im not, its just i dont likke transformers as much soo.. i dont know quite alot of things


----------



## Sean Connery (Jan 15, 2008)

Jet-Li said:


> wow, i guess u really do think im stupid? seriously im not, its just i dont likke transformers as much soo.. i dont know quite alot of things



we don't think your stupid, we know your stupid


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 15, 2008)

Jet-Li said:


> wow, i guess u really do think im stupid? seriously im not, its just i dont likke transformers as much soo.. i dont know quite alot of things





Jet-Li said:


> i dont know quite alot of things





Jet-Li said:


> i dont know quite alot of things





Jet-Li said:


> i dont know quite alot of things





Jet-Li said:


> i dont know quite alot of things





Jet-Li said:


> i dont know quite alot of things



Jet Li just confirmed his stupidity. Us thinking you're stupid is not just a inference based on this topic, but practically every other topic you've posted in.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 15, 2008)

Cant wait for this movie.


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 16, 2008)

ok now can we stop this conversation on dinobots please


----------



## Sean Connery (Jan 16, 2008)

Jet-Li said:


> ok now can we stop this conversation on dinobots please




um no             .


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 17, 2008)

Why? Its very annoying


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 17, 2008)

Will the sequel have the same people in it as part one? It better.


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 17, 2008)

I think/hope so.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jan 17, 2008)

Jet-Li said:


> Why? Its very annoying



were all having fun in pointing out your stupidity


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 17, 2008)

I hope it's done like the comic Dinobots, Grimlock was so badarse it wasn't funny


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 17, 2008)

If the Dinobots show up I hope to atleast see the Decepticons get some major firepower in the form of the Constructicons or possibly see some Insecticons.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jan 17, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> If the Dinobots show up I hope to atleast see the Decepticons get some major firepower in the form of the Constructicons or possibly see some Insecticons.



what's next Omega Supreme


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 17, 2008)

Ummmm... Unicron?


----------



## Sean Connery (Jan 17, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> Ummmm... Unicron?



could be worse, someone did this on newgrounds.com back around 2002-2003 Transformers : Meet the Pornobots


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 17, 2008)

Just saw this on YouTube.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0XKHQ7gMNc[/YOUTUBE]​
Same video here as well

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFftpRbWmhA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Sean Connery (Jan 17, 2008)

omg                     .


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 17, 2008)

Possible Grimlock sighting.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jan 17, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> Possible Grimlock sighting.



I just f'ing lol'd in my pants


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 17, 2008)

Fuck the 2nd vid doesn't work now.  But it showed that you can see that clip with the HD-DVD version of the movie and an internet connection.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 17, 2008)

That's old stuff, it was on a fake promo site for Transformers


----------



## Sean Connery (Jan 17, 2008)

freaking sweet                .


----------



## blueradio (Jan 18, 2008)

The first one was pretty disappointing.
I doubt this one will be any better unfortunately.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Apr 13, 2008)

blueradio said:


> The first one was pretty disappointing.
> I doubt this one will be any better unfortunately.



I liked the first movie, just that they focused too much on the human characters instead of the transformers themselves.  And some scenes in the movie were unnecessary like where they fight Skorpinok and the guy is talking to the operator on the phone.  That scene was unnecessary.  Though with all the time focused on the human characters I was hoping it was nothing more than an introduction for them for when they show up in the sequels and the fact that we learned about them in the first movie, more time could be spent on the transformers than the human characters.  I thought wrong...

Lance of Longinus

That link has some new info for the movie especially about how the Constructicons will show up and new human characters.


----------



## Talon. (Apr 15, 2008)

Im gonna  michael bay if he does not put
grimlock
other dinobots
hot rod/rodimus prime
ultra magnus
Arcee
& especially galvatron into the new movie, cuz:A, the dinobots are the shit, as is rodimus
B, Arcee was scrapped from first movie
and C, WHENEVER MEGATRON KICKS THE BUCKET HE COMES BACK AS GALVATRON(my friends say thats not true, however, it is)


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 25, 2008)

I just hope they Bring in Frank Welker to voice Megatron/Galvatron


----------



## Stallyns808 (May 31, 2008)

Lots of Transformer movie news there.

There's like a 99.9% chance that Jazz will be back in Transformers 2.  They also have concept art for one of the Constructicons.  That bot is friggin' huge.  Though they might save the Constructicons for Transformers 3.  The movie Optimus Prime toy looks great.  Hope to buy one when it comes out.  Soundwave is confirmed for Transformers 2.


----------



## Zeroo (May 31, 2008)

cool didn't know it was gon be released next year June...with not many marvel movies next summer, a Transformers movie will do just fine ....also awesome news that Jazz will be back...one of my favs along with starscream...
and thanx for the link Stallyns808 ... good find!...


----------



## Juanita Tequila (May 31, 2008)

I just hope they don't really include any human characters in this...since they were kinda useless in the first. D:


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 31, 2008)

Only a little over a year away. Man I can't wait!


----------



## Chee (May 31, 2008)

Not seeing it.

First one was good, but I'm getting the vibes that their just going to use the same tricks. Not interested.
And personally, I don't think Michael Bay would do another sequel. It's probably some shitty ass director thats doing the sequel.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 1, 2008)

^Michael Bay will be returning to direct it.



The first movie was okay, but with all the things Bay fucked up in the first movie I'm not sure how to feel about the second one.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jun 1, 2008)

Chee said:


> Not seeing it.
> 
> First one was good, but I'm getting the vibes that their just going to use the same tricks. Not interested.
> And personally, I don't think Michael Bay would do another sequel. It's probably some shitty ass director thats doing the sequel.



even wiki says Bay is directing it and got a bigger budget to do more robots


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 1, 2008)

This sounds good.

Starscream was always one of my favorite characters in the show.

The first was good, but not that great. I've never been big on Michael Bay films in general. Still, I'm interested to see this.


----------



## S.A.S (Jun 1, 2008)

THey just said that they will have a sequel


----------



## Sean Connery (Jun 1, 2008)

it was cool seeing Charles Adler voicing Starscream in the first movie, the last time he was in Transformers was when he voiced Silverbolt of the Aerial Bots


----------



## Ironhide (Jun 1, 2008)

Damn I cant wait till this movie comes out


----------



## Sean Connery (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm so f'ing stoked for it


----------



## Ironhide (Jun 1, 2008)

To be honest I didn't watch the movie till about a month ago but now Im totally hooked on it


----------



## Sean Connery (Jun 1, 2008)

oh man you missed out, it was so f'ing awsome on the big screen and even on Imax


----------



## Ironhide (Jun 1, 2008)

Really I didn't know who I was until I saw this movie


----------



## Sean Connery (Jun 1, 2008)

lol, you need to get out more often


----------



## Ironhide (Jun 1, 2008)

Naw I go out too much I have to come up wit lies just so I can stay home and sleep


----------



## Sean Connery (Jun 1, 2008)

lol                  .


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 1, 2008)

As long as that sexy Megan Fox is in the movie, I'll be happy...


----------



## Ironhide (Jun 1, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> As long as that sexy Megan Fox is in the movie, I'll be happy...



She is so fucking bomb


----------



## Sean Connery (Jun 1, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> As long as that sexy Megan Fox is in the movie, I'll be happy...



she is and we all get to fapp to her once again


----------



## Ironhide (Jun 1, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> she is and we all get to fapp to her once again



Once again....

Im fapping to her as we speak


----------



## Sean Connery (Jun 1, 2008)

Ironhide said:


> Once again....
> 
> Im fapping to her as we speak



lol


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 1, 2008)

Ironhide said:


> Once again....
> 
> Im fapping to her as we speak



i'm guessing you have the DVD


----------



## Sean Connery (Jun 1, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> i'm guessing you have the DVD



I'm guessing your fapping to the girl in your sig


----------



## Ironhide (Jun 1, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> I'm guessing your fapping to the girl in your sig



Im guessing you are too

EDIT: Megan Fox confirms on the MTV Music Awards that Transformers 2 will be I quote "*BADASS*"


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jun 2, 2008)

I just heard about this yesterday during the end of the MTV movie awards. Sounds awesome can't wait.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jun 2, 2008)

I wonder what Soundwave will look like


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 2, 2008)

Hopefully they don't screw up Soundwave. X3


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jun 3, 2008)

I hope Starscream gets a new voice.  I didn't like his voice in the movie.  Sounded to much like Megatrons'.


----------



## illyana (Jun 3, 2008)

Do you know what date it comes out in the U.K?


----------



## Ironhide (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks for the pix


----------



## killinspree42099 (Jun 4, 2008)

finally looks like a good movie coming out


----------



## Sean Connery (Jun 4, 2008)

less than a year to go


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 4, 2008)

Unless this movie comes out within the next few weeks, I don't want to hear about it.  I'm sick of this hyping a movie a year ahead shit.

Then again, Transformers was pretty entertaining... but, still, why do I want to know about this and have to wait a fucking year? It's awful, just awful.


----------



## Ninjism (Jun 4, 2008)

I can't wait, it's gunna so freakin awesome.  I doubt i will be better than the first, but I think it will be good~


----------



## Sean Connery (Jun 4, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Unless this movie comes out within the next few weeks, I don't want to hear about it.  I'm sick of this hyping a movie a year ahead shit.
> 
> Then again, Transformers was pretty entertaining... but, still, why do I want to know about this and have to wait a fucking year? It's awful, just awful.



I am surprised they haven't put trailers up yet, after all the first movie had trailers for 2 years before coming out


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 4, 2008)

Talk about some hardcore bull shit.


----------



## Bender (Jun 4, 2008)

We better see Unicron in this movie or else I won't see it


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 4, 2008)

> inally looks like a good movie coming out



You use the word "good" very loosely.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 5, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> We better see Unicron in this movie or else I won't see it



G T F              O


----------



## LiveFire (Jun 5, 2008)

I just hope it's better than the first


----------



## Ryuk (Jun 5, 2008)

I want to see it so bad.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 5, 2008)

I want to see it so good.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 5, 2008)

Can't Fuckin' Wait. 

Summer of 09. D:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 5, 2008)

I wonder if 12 months will be enough to effeciently whet our appetites for the movie? They could've used to start whetting it a year ago, really. They should've had a trailer for Transformers 2 at the airing of Transformers 1, IMO.


----------



## maximilyan (Jun 5, 2008)

I wasnt expecting the first one to be good, but then it was fucking epic. so i look forward to this one .


----------



## Sean Connery (Jun 5, 2008)

check this out, there are so many things f'ed up on this page


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 5, 2008)

That page was made by the Decepticons. They are robots in _disguise_, afterall.


----------



## Talon. (Jun 7, 2008)

if they dont put grimlock in this fucking movie, im gonna kick some ass
(same goes for hotrod, arcee and the rest of teh dinobots)


----------



## Ironhide (Jun 9, 2008)

The title of the next one is *Transformers 2: Revenge of the Fallen*


----------



## FFLN (Jun 10, 2008)

Ironhide said:


> The title of the next one is *Transformers 2: Revenge of the Fallen*



Maybe Jazz will come back? Either that or Blaster will replace him.

Also, less of the human business, more of the robot business. They can just replace the human sex and flirting with robot sex and flirting.

Hotrod: Hey ArCee (RC?), want to go on a date tonight? I've got a "hot rod" for your ride.
ArCee: Can it, Hotrod!  You're leaking fuel all over the place, and I'm a gas guzzler...


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jun 10, 2008)

Something to look forward to in the near future.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jun 10, 2008)

FFLN said:


> Maybe Jazz will come back? Either that or Blaster will replace him.
> 
> Also, less of the human business, more of the robot business. They can just replace the human sex and flirting with robot sex and flirting.
> 
> ...



they already said Jazz was coming back in the second one


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 10, 2008)

Are you sure it's not some of the false info Bay said he would be leaking?


----------



## Talon. (Jul 3, 2008)

did anyone hear about the new info?
-jetfire is confirmed, and his vehicle form is a freakin SR-71 BLACKBIRD!
-there will be a geriatric autobot(meaning very old, so it could possibly be either Kup from 1987 movie or Omega Supreme)
-there will be 10 robots on each side
-the movies official title is "Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen"
here is a link to prove it:


----------



## CorruptedL (Jul 3, 2008)

Fuckin' awesome. Must see...


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 3, 2008)

Bender B. Rodriguez said:


> did anyone hear about the new info?
> -jetfire is confirmed, and his vehicle form is a freakin SR-71 BLACKBIRD!
> -there will be a geriatric autobot(meaning very old, so it could possibly be either Kup from 1987 movie or Omega Supreme)
> -there will be 10 robots on each side
> ...



You link a fucking Wiki link...wow


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, if Spielburg's an Executive Producer in it, I might just see it.
Hope Bumblebee doesn't talk too much though, I liked him better when he used his radio to talk.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 3, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Hope Bumblebee doesn't talk too much though, I liked him better when he used his radio to talk.



I liked him better when he was a little brown puppet who ate Reese's Pieces.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 4, 2008)

> Megatron is the cruel leader of the Decepticons. He transforms into a gun, which was eventually removed the show due to the early birth of 4Kids. Megatron is a supporter of the Nazis, Michael Jackson and Baywatch.



 OMG! I knew it!


----------



## demonhunter007 (Jul 4, 2008)

Hopefully this time they'll actually do research on the military.  Sheesh...freakin pred with afterburners, wtf is that?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 6, 2008)

It looks like the Dinobots won't be in it

gaybar

Very very gaybar


----------



## darksage78 (Jul 6, 2008)

Bender B. Rodriguez said:


> did anyone hear about the new info?
> -jetfire is confirmed, and his vehicle form is a freakin SR-71 BLACKBIRD!
> -there will be a geriatric autobot(meaning very old, so it could possibly be either Kup from 1987 movie or Omega Supreme)
> -there will be 10 robots on each side
> ...



And apparently Jetfire is listed under the Decepticons from what rumours have been surfacing. Perhaps they're going to go the route of G1 and bring him over the Autobot side afterwards.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Sep 11, 2008)

> TFW2005 has received confirmation that the combiner Devastator will appear in Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen. The confirmation includes the following details:
> 
> - Seven construction vehicles merge to form Devastator
> - Devastator has lots of upper body strength, like a gorilla
> ...


----------



## Talon. (Sep 13, 2008)

darksage78 said:


> And apparently Jetfire is listed under the Decepticons from what rumours have been surfacing. Perhaps they're going to go the route of G1 and bring him over the Autobot side afterwards.



yeah, Ive known that Jetfire was originally a decepticon for a while now. I even have the marvel comic of when he switched over to the autobots


----------

